# The Trio



## Amber24 (Dec 20, 2006)

These are my guinea pigs.  Squirrel, Daisy and Violet.  It took FOREVER to get a shot with them all facing me, but it was worth it!  Only issue is that I don't have Photoshop or anything that I can use to get rid of that dang hair on Daisy's (middle pig) nose.  It drives me nuts, lol.


----------



## becmaclean (Dec 20, 2006)

They are sooo cute. I hope I did them justice. I'm not a PS wiz...still learning


----------



## his4ever (Dec 20, 2006)

aww how cute!!!


----------



## Amber24 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for fixing it!  I think it looks good.


----------



## ahelg (Dec 23, 2006)

If you don't want to buy photoshop you could always give the gimp a try. It has many great functions. The only problem with the program is that the user interface is not very good, but I quickly learnt a good way of using the program. When I open an image I press F11 to get a full screen view of the image. I then access all of the tools by right clicking on the picture which presents me with a menu with access to all the tools.

It would be much better if the interface looked more like photoshop, and it would be much more efficient, but you quickly learn to live with it. There are even books on using GIMP now. One was published just recently.

The reason I use GIMP is because it's the only decent photo editing program for Linux. I have windows, but I don't want to reboot my computer every time I want to edit a photograph, so I learnt to use GIMP.

Incidently, if anyone else here is using Linux, there is an excellent photo manager called F-Spot which I've now started using.


----------



## Amber24 (Dec 23, 2006)

Do you just download it from the internet?  Or do you buy it somewhere?

I have a Mac, do they work together?


----------

